# New Tamiya TG10-MK2 kit



## hentzg (Aug 29, 2007)

Just put this kit together i got on e-bay with a O.S. 18TZ engine and Iam having a problem. When I have the gears meshed together right the car will not roll in reverse the gears seem to lock up any sugjestions on why this is happening. It rolls forward fine and when I start engine it rolls forward fine but when I put on the grownd it kills engine. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

